# Bustin' kings - Black Rock - Northern NSW - 10/2



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gave Black Rock a whirl this morning with Steven (Couta1). Took over an hour getting bait because my GPS couldn't get a fix for about 1/2 an hour and the bait was scattered everywhere in small pockets on the sounder. The best we could do was six baits each.

The 10 knot South Westerly made the 2km paddle out to the reef easy. Once on the reef we sent out our yakkas. Today I was using a sexy Shimano TCurve Spin 400 jig stick matched to a Shimano Spheros 14000FA eggbeater loaded with 50lb braid, 70lb wind on leader and one metre of 100lb shock leader. I'm a one rod kinda guy so I trailed my live bait deep and just off the bottom.

After an ultra slow troll of about 20 minutes my Tcurve buckled over and I had a very short run before yakka #1 dissapeared forever. 10 minutes later the rachet screamed again and I was privvy to about five minutes of absolute mahem. A big fish smashed the livey. As soon as I got it to mid water, it tore off drag set at 90% giving me just enough time to back off to 80% before being able to turn its head and get line back on 90% drag before the next mental run. After a few minutes the fish discovered a weakness in the wind on leader and busted me up.

Livey#3 turned on the action once again with a gut wrenching 20 minute battle of wits. The result was a bagged and landed 16kg king that nearly threw me out of the yak four times. Again, the fight was exactly the same as the previous battle but harder and with some superfast and long towing. At one point I felt my reel and the spool was hot from the 90% drag pressure. That fish played dirty. When it finally gave up I loaded him head first into the yak and kicked his head in with the heel of my bare foot while holding his tail high. As it turned out this 16kg king is a current PB from the yak beating my last king by about 4kg.

Livey #4 was another big bustoff and livey#5 scored an angry 9kg king that I gave to some blokes on a stinkboat. I felt guilty because this king towed me three times around their boat before calling it a day. Poor buggers. they couldn't get a bait in the water because of the 10 minute yakside entertainment spree. After landing this king, livey#6 was crushed to death. I trolled him around for a while but it was getting way too windy and tiring out there.

In the meantime, Steve was getting massive tow after tow and bustup after bustup on big kings. Finally on his last bait and his last rig Steve landed a nice 6kg king. On the yaks we were on, on, on. Strangely, we only saw one stink boat hookup from 9 boats at the reef in the whole time we were out.

Lately, this area has fully turned it on every trip.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great stuff Dan, the adrenalin must have been pumping hard during that full on session :shock: Congrats on the new PB YTK too :wink:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Dan and Steve,

Great stuff!

A 16kg wet sock would pull you round in circles. I can understand how 16kg of angry kingfish can just about unseat you!

Must have been quite a ride.

Ash


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Dan
That is incredible stuff! Those kingies play dirty and all your tackle, leaders and knots have to be up to scratch, otherwise....
Fantastic effort, mate. Down here in Clovelly (near Bondi) not even live squid were being looked at this morning. 22.6 degrees water temp. and nothing.... :shock: 
Congratulations again.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done Dan,

Amazing story. I got so involved, I fell off my chair. Gah..... I can feel the heat off that reel.....Wow 8)

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice work Dan, you'd have to be happy with that. I was at Byron on Tuesday contemplaiting and assult on the local mackerel population. It didnt seem to matter where I looked it was a long way to carry the YAK to the water. In the process of building a trolley to make life easier. Will be back t give it a go when its finished. There looks to be some fishy water just to the south of Byron at Boulder Beach and at Ballina- Black Head and Flat Rock. Again a bit to far to carry the YAK.

Cheers Mark


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice work Dan, you'd have to be happy with that. I was at Byron on Tuesday contemplaiting and assult on the local mackerel population. It didnt seem to matter where I looked it was a long way to carry the YAK to the water. In the process of building a trolley to make life easier. Will be back t give it a go when its finished. There looks to be some fishy water just to the south of Byron at Boulder Beach and at Ballina- Black Head and Flat Rock. Again a bit to far to carry the YAK.

Cheers Mark


----------



## stonefish (Aug 15, 2006)

damn sounds like a good day, is that black rock just sth of cabarita ??


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Honking fish there gents....brilliant


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good job Dan. Those are some hard fighting fish. You really have to work for your meal. Just makes it taste that much better


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dan, Great stuff mate, and congrats on the PB,  That fish is an animal   bloody well done.

Looks like ya mojo is over


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesone.
Well done.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Great stuff Dan, thats a top fish mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Holy snapping hamachi, Batman. Some great fish and a top report Dan


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done upon staying in the yak with that amount of drag on.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome fishing guys that must of been one hell of a ride,

16kg is a big fish in anyone language, shame you didnt get a picture of it next to a measuring device ( Just for the visual aspect ).

Great report, look forward to more King stories...


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top effort spooled on such a great fish. Big tacke for big fish. Those t curve jig sticks sure are a very sexy rod. That is my next little piece of equipment for my Tyrnos 20 reel. :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great stuff dan!

my pb king (about 3kg) is only a tiddler compared to those beasts!...any idea how long the big one was??

I can imagine it would have been a fun morning!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I was too buggered and weak to lift both fish in the cripple looking pic.

When I used two hands to hold it. With the tail on the ground, the head came to just below my sternum. I just measured this distance and...

Yippee...

109 cm

This Tcurve setup and Spheros are pretty new and were tested to the limit. On Tuesday we caught caught a couple of 15kg Wahoo on a mates boat. Those fish were childs play compared to yesterdays kingfish battle. The kind of drag pressure needed to pacify big kings is unbelievable.

The TCurve kicks arse on the yak because its like a broomstick at the butt and midway through the blank starts tapering really fast. This gives huge amounts of leverage. The only mod I did was cut off 120mm from the butt to make it better for fighting off the yak.

I upgraded the Spheros 14000FA because I wanted the carbon fibre drag washers and additional bearings.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome advertising for yak fishing!!!
Thanks for the heads up on the gear you were using too.
I'm going to have a look at the Tcurve and Spheros as a setup!
Good eating!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcvibuwAABFXgAASYIUGIBAAJ+3eICAAYGqfogU2BQ9Tym9QUaGgAAAID3KM2uP9Wxx1uas4ZNZyfR8PdsEga+nkR2dOaiMPQrJ4U5601Gju6aE04laHYxCQwT3vlVRJ1URcLqPBdyRThQkMvibuwA==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Red: I'm a total short arse ':lol:'

Here's a better pic with (Steve) Couta1 holding my kingie. He's tougher than me (he was able to lift the bugger) and its is a much better photo to judge size.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Dan,
That will take some beating for your next PB congratulations great..... fish!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez that photo sure shows off the size mate,

unbelievable stuff there.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

awesome report! that's what dreams are made of - 16kg kings!!


----------

